
Social media goes mainstream in SA - bluebit
http://www.startupceo.co.za/2011/10/26/social-media-goes-mainstream-in-sa/
======
macavity23
I just spent a year in Cape Town, and one thing I found interesting was that
due to the utter incompetence of the monopoly telco (Telkom), people tend to
get their internets from mobile-based technologies. I've heard that Nairobi
(the major non-SA tech hub in Africa) is much the same way.

As smartphones become commoditized, I expect mobile social networking to
become dominant quicker there than in the EU/US, or at least to 'skip a
technology' and move straight to mobile without an intervening landline-based
phase.

